# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  VENTA DE ALFALFA EN PACAS O FARDOS

## Alper

Srs:
Disponemos para la venta alfalfa deshidratada en pacas o fardos, de excelente calidad.
Abastecemos todo el año.
Llamar a los teléfonos:  958 918718 
RPM # 958 918718 Sus pedidos serán atendidos cordialmente por el SR. Jesus Sanchez. Temas similares: Venta de alfalfa deshidrata en fardos o pacas VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA siembra de alfalfa Vendo Alfalfa (Forraje) La reyna de las forrajeras: La alfalfa

----------

